# Radial Engine Plans



## Jkrych (Apr 15, 2022)

Looking for plans- lots of references to the edwards 5cyl, but most of those links are expired. 

Are any others available?


----------



## Desmo (Apr 15, 2022)

Construction plans model engines
					






					www.cad-modelltechnik-jung.de
				




That link should get you to the English language page. Radial plans from 3 to 9 cylinders.


----------



## petertha (Apr 16, 2022)

The Edwards plans are still available as free download & nothing has changed design wise since the builds. Although some folks may have made changes on their own. Edwards has a pump lubrication system

Ohrndorf offers a 5-cyl radial. Has enclosed rockers & pushrod tubes so slightly different cosmetic flavor. Note that you must also purchase his 9-cylinder plans because some parts are common. Makes it net more expensive proposition if only building the 5-cylinder. Original design calls for nose case bath lubrication. I'm building mine as mist flow through (like the Jung above & most/all? commercial methanol glow radials).









						Martin Ohrndorf Modellbau & Technik | Martin Ohrndorf Modellbau & Technik
					

Motorbaupläne von Martin Ohrndorf Ausführliche Stücklisten Verständliche Bauanleitungen Übersichtliche Zeichnungen Die Baupläne enthalten Darstellungen der Einzelteile sowie Ansichten und Schnitte…




					www.engineman.de


----------



## Reno (Apr 17, 2022)

Hi this may help

Best Regards 
David


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 17, 2022)

Ageless Engines


----------



## Jkrych (Apr 17, 2022)

Thank you everyone for the links. 

My next question- will the second row of a radial balance out the first row like a boxer? Or will that only work with 4 rows of cylinders?


----------



## ninefinger (Apr 17, 2022)

There's also the 1/4 scale Wright Whirlwind J-5 as designed by Karl-Erik Olsryd 
Grabcad link

lots of nice renders, but importantly there are PDF's of the drawings as well.
Not sure if the castings are still available - the family website I bought from is long gone...


----------



## Bentwings (Apr 18, 2022)

Jkrych said:


> Thank you everyone for the links.
> 
> My next question- will the second row of a radial balance out the first row like a boxer? Or will that only work with 4 rows of cylinders?


hogson radial has balance built into the crankshaft. The one I saw run purred like a kitten 
It’s a complicated build but quite a number have been built. I have the drawing set and small casting he supplies he is very good support person too . 
Byron


----------



## ninefinger (Apr 18, 2022)

Also, forgot to mention the Morton M5, $6 buys you the digital back issue of the magazine with the build and the drawings.
Model Engine Builder - Issue 2 

Mike


----------



## Whittler (Apr 19, 2022)

Nine finger mentions the Karl-Eric Olsryd engine.  I’m in the process of building this, having bought an incomplete set of castings some time ago.  New castings are unfortunately not available, which would be an added challenge if trying to make from plans.  Making the planetary housing from bar stock as opposed to a casting was a major obstacle for me. Hopefully it works!


----------



## Bentwings (Apr 19, 2022)

Whittler said:


> Nine finger mentions the Karl-Eric Olsryd engine.  I’m in the process of building this, having bought an incomplete set of castings some time ago.  New castings are unfortunately not available, which would be an added challenge if trying to make from plans.  Making the planetary housing from bar stock as opposed to a casting was a major obstacle for me. Hopefully it works!
> 
> View attachment 135727


Nice work!
Byron


----------

